# List of New/Upcoming Mac Games?



## apocalypselat3r (Nov 9, 2006)

Until I get bootcamp to work...I need some mac games. Are there any coming out, or have already come out? Thanks


----------



## symphonix (Nov 9, 2006)

I suggest you pay a visit to http://www.apple.com/games/ (for the latest on major titles) or http://macgamefiles.com/ (for everything).


----------



## mw84 (Nov 12, 2006)

Football Manager 2007 was just released, most addictive game ever ! For anyone interested in football that is.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 13, 2006)

For the last couple of weeks I've been addicted to "The Ur-Quan Masters" (aka Star Control 2) - it dates back to 1991 and was originally written for 3DO by Atari, but has now been open-sourced for some old-skool goodness! http://sc2.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ora (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a long reply but the non-fucntioning of the quick reply killed it, so once again, but a short version....

Apart from macgamefiles, try Inside Mac Games, the magazine of the same people, especially the Release Dates section, it should have what you need.


----------

